

Show HN: DailyDo.it - a better way to manage your day - michelle_

This is my first web app, so there are bound be to be a few kinks that need to be worked out. That's why it's here, in hopes that some of the awesome people I read about on HN can take a minute to offer some criticism.<p>http://dailydo.it/<p>DailyDo.it is meant to replace the canonical to-do list with a do-it list – a list of things that you will actually do.<p>My monetization plan is based on team do-it lists, where you can see your teammates' do-it lists and assign them tasks, while keeping the individual do-it lists totally free.<p>Please let me know if you find any bugs, what the pain points are, what you like/don't like, and anything else that comes to mind. Any and all feedback is greatly appreciated!
======
espinchi
I find it courageous to write a web app that competes in such a crowded market
such as task management. I'm not saying it's impossible to find a spot there,
but it's certainly difficult.

In order for hesitant users to start using it, perhaps it would be useful that
you could easily get back to it. Perhaps by picking an easy-to-remember URL
for your list?

Also, I'd decide early in the product development process whether you want to
target advanced users or a more broad audience. I'd ask for shortcuts, labels,
sublists, ... but that's not what other type of users would necessarily
appreciate.

~~~
michelle_
I'm currently trying to keep the app simple and clutter-free, so it's been a
challenge not to pack it full of every feature that comes to mind. Sublists
would definitely make it onto the feature-list; I think they're handy and my
first prototype had infinite sublists. At this point, I'm not sure how I could
integrate that in, but I'll keep it in mind. Thanks for your comment!

(Also, left/right arrows allow you to traverse days or months, and the down
arrow focuses the add-task field.)

------
theambiapps
I love the UI. Simple and focused. My 2 cents - When I am in a different day,
other than today, perhaps there can be an indication that what I am viewing is
not today's task list. There could be a watermark or something of the sort
saying 'tomorrow' or a date or something. Currently it displays the date, but
I'll miss it if I am switching between tabs.

~~~
theambiapps
I meant a really very big faded watermark as background of task list.

------
TheSmoke
people are too busy discussing whether others should or shouldn't learn
coding.

i should say that i really liked the design. it is simple and elegant.

i have a suggestion though. since you let me create tasks without signing up
or signing in, why don't you keep them in local storage so when i close and
reopen the app some other time, during the day, my list greets me?

~~~
michelle_
Thanks for taking the time to check out the app and give feedback!

Tasks should have persisted across sessions, but when I changed from the
"beta" to "live" URL I forgot to update the cookie settings. It should work
now.

I had thought about using local storage, but opted instead for a "guest key"
stored as a cookie that ties to the tasks in the database. It's definitely
important for tasks to never disappear, one way or another.

Thanks again!

------
rdg
I don't really use ToDo apps but I can say the app loos very nice design-wise
and I like that it's pretty straightforward to use.

~~~
michelle_
Thanks so much for your kind words :)

------
holic
Nice work! Reminds me a bit of <http://teuxdeux.com/>

------
iaskwhy
What did you do it with? I'm curious because of how links work. Looks good!

------
Mz
Clickable: <http://dailydo.it/>

Looks nice and clean. I might use this.

PS: I like your HN handle. Mine should have been Michele but it was taken and
I was not clever enough to think to add an underscore or some such.

~~~
michelle_
Thanks! And yes, after much deliberation I decided on the underscore.

